# vampire pleco



## cypho

My vampire bred and now have 50 plus frys.
Also there is a lot of action going on with my orange seam.
Hopefully I will have the same result as with my vampires.


----------



## Luke78

Nice job,looks like your doing all the right stuff to get them going! congrats and thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## The Guy

Nice, one of my fav plecos.


----------



## DBam

That is so cool. Well done!


----------



## charles

Nice job, Barry.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very cool indeed. Might be the first Leporacanthicus breeding in Metro Vancouver that has yielded fry.


----------



## Eros168

never seen locally bred vampires, good job. slightly off topic but where did you get those caves.


----------



## DBam

If you have a detailed account of the breeding, you might want to pass it on to Planet Catfish.


----------



## kacairns

What L# are those? Looking at L007 and L029 which both go by the name Vampire Pleco the spots look much smaller and many more in your photo then what is listed under those. It looks like a L240 based on quick searches


----------



## dino

Are you going to sell those little dudes?


----------



## cypho

thanks guys, i believe they are L029 but gary { 2wheelsx2 } the expert can probably confirm that but i do notice that one has whiter spot and the other has a yellowish tone. most of the caves i have is from the auction but the one that he bred in was from a group order from gary. i got the vampires from 2 different person. i will try to keep a log on there growth. after the first week i do notice a change in the pattern. after 2 week in the cave and seeing a fry swimming around and though it was a busynose but when i checked there caves and there was nothing. i pour the vampire out into a bucket and 50+ frys came out with him { wish i had my camera }, i was hoping and it was a real nice surprise.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's great that worked for you Barry. I've been making use of my caves too but so far only L134, L333, BNP's. I'm hoping my L239 or L260 will go at it some time. I've never had any luck with my Leporacanthicus (L091, L264) so this is great to hear that someone has fry. I know of only one other person who got eggs but never any fry and that was for L264.

As for which L# it is, that can really only be determined by the original seller based on location of collection. I have also noticed that some of them have yellower spots and some have whiter spots, but that may be environmental or diet related, or even health related.

Charles is really the pleco expert...I'm just a pretender. 

Anyway, congrats once again on the spawn and I'm sure I, as everyone else on BCA, is looking forward to getting some domestically raised Leporacanthicus from you.


----------



## charles

The L29 will not have the sailfin dorsal like the L240. L29 comes from Brazil and L240 is from Columbia.

I do see more yellow spot coming from Brazil than the Columbia; much more so. With that said, both group can come in with both color morph on the spot.


----------



## mikebike

Hi Barry,
if you ever want to part with some of the juviniles I would be interested in a trio.
Cheers


----------



## DBam

I'd be interested too, but you're probably a little while away from that still.


----------



## cypho

thanks charles and gary.
charles, i believe that the guy got them from you. i will try to ask him when. what did you bring in?
would they be l240 or L029


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I don't recall Charles ever bringing in any L029 but I could be wrong. I've only ever seen L240 at Charles. I got an L241 from Charles which is still happily duking it out with my L264 and Scobiancistrus in the 125 gallon.


----------



## cypho

I checked and no the vampires were not from Charles but some of the other plecos that i got apparently are from him.redeye royal, orange seam, pineapple, flash, some sort of tigers , etc. I bought the whole group approximately 17 in all


----------



## charles

I bought in both L29 and L240. L29 once. Did not find them sell as good as L240 as most people prefer the sailfin of the L240. Barry, if you can take the fish out and snap a photo of the dorsal, I can tell you what it is. L29 has much shorter fin.


----------



## cypho

Ok thanks charles. Here is a pic of him


----------



## charles

Looks to be a L240.


----------



## mikebike

[/URL][/IMG]
I have 4 of them for 2 years now.
but no luck breeding them<sad>







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mikebike

I think they may be::
Hypancistrus contradens-formerly hypancistrus sp. “rio venturi”
L102

any other suggestions?


----------



## DBam

L201 hypancistrus


----------



## charles

David is right. Most likely L201.


----------



## mikebike

Thanks for the ID confirmation


----------



## cypho

after 2 weeks from removing the Young vampire frys from the cave.
Here is a pic of them. They are growing real fast and eating lots of bbs.
Also have posted some video on YouTube.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

cypho said:


> Also have posted some video on YouTube.


Can you post up the link or embed here? Would be cool to see.


----------



## DBam

That's awesome. Let us know when they're for sale!


----------



## cypho

i am not very good with computer especially trying to load up pics and video but i am learning with my cell phone but the lettering is so small.
my user name is - thecypho
i will try to load up video as i take them.
i will try to load up for this sight.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

No worries Barry. I can help with the youtube link. I found your video.


----------



## cypho

Thank you for doing that


----------



## 2wheelsx2

No problem Barry. I subbed to your channel. You got some cool vids on there.

While I was at it, I thought I would post up your other 2 vampire pleco vids.


----------



## 2wheelsx2




----------



## cypho

Here is a recent pic and they are growing fast


----------



## DBam

Any update on these guys?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cypho

Eating lots of bbs and growing fast, some are about 1inch.


----------



## cypho

Here is the latest pics of the vampire at 4 month. They are growing quiet fast. Available for sale.


----------



## mollyb

bump for Barry, I got 6 of these guys, he packed them great, they lasted the ferry ride to the island and are now settled in nicely. Thanks, Brent


----------

